# gobbler 3/23/08



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Great Gobbler man!!

Our season here in WV doesnt come in til a month from now.
I cant wait!!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

congrats


----------



## buckshot95 (Oct 19, 2006)

congrats man!!


----------



## Hunterforlife (Feb 7, 2008)

Great Turkey


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

nice gobbler montana doesnt start for a while either got till april 15th going the 17th to idaho


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

good gobbler man ours starts this weekend and ends through the week and then kicks up agin sunday the 6th we will be in paris tx so i cant hunt first weekend.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

turkey season starts here at april 12... i can't see the pic for some reason but congrates:wink:


----------



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

nice gobbler


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

i goin a few days after opening day for turkeys in montana.


----------



## fishnhuntr77 (Mar 17, 2008)

Good work, I cant wait for our season to open up soon!


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

congrats


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

